# Jerry's New Chair



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I just love a bargain! I saw this children's chair at Target and noticed it had a
damaged leg. Normal price was $80 but I offered $25. Got if for $35 
Jerry loves it! 












He has already jumped in and made himself cozy. 












He let Tabitha "borrow" it (but only for a moment.)


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

One word comes to mind... PIMP! That is a pimp chair, lol. Jerry looks like a fabulous king!
I love a good deal, and the style of this chair is beautiful, very stylish, will look good in any
home.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

~LS~ said:


> One word comes to mind... PIMP! That is a pimp chair, lol.


really? 
must be a language barrier...


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

in hip hop slang "pimp" is a good thing. haha. It means it is extremly admirable.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

~LS~ said:


> in hip hop slang "pimp" is a good thing.....


that's a relief!


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

lol ~ it does look like he was meant to have it. (You are taking beautiful pix with that camera). Saw them yesterday a Sam' Club and they are priced so nicely. If they put a couple of your pictures up in the store the shelves would be empty.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Jerry looks really cute inthat chair! I would never have thought to buy for the dogs but that's a great idea.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

DKT113 said:


> lol ~ it does look like he was meant to have it. (You are taking beautiful pix with that camera). Saw them yesterday a Sam' Club and they are priced so nicely. If they put a couple of your pictures up in the store the shelves would be empty.


thanks so much! I hope this little chair will give me a good spot for some of
the portraits I want to take of Tabitha and Jerry  



MiniGrace said:


> Jerry looks really cute in that chair! I would never have thought to buy for the dogs but that's a great idea.


thanks 
I just looked over and saw him jump back up on the chair again and make
a little bed with the blanket. He really likes it :duckie:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hahahaha pimp lol! just need the top hat and a cane 

very nice chair! i never knew u could bargain in target like that! in that pic of them together jerry say no tabs u stay on floor and look pretty while i has my chair!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> very nice chair! i never knew u could bargain in target like that! in that pic of them together jerry say no tabs u stay on floor and look pretty while i has my chair!


thanks. well, the first person I asked said they could discount 15%, so I asked
for a manager. they do have a certain amount of leeway at their discretion.
most store managers will work with you, not just Target. don't know about
Walmart as I don't usually shop there; but, I have gotten a deal or two at
PetCo


----------



## macster (Oct 27, 2011)

Haha thats just brilliant!! Nice bargain


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

macster said:


> Haha thats just brilliant!! Nice bargain


thanks! it feels really good to know you got a great deal. I bought a car a 
few weeks ago and got it below Dealer Cost


----------



## macster (Oct 27, 2011)

Good job!! Gotta love bargains


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Love the chair! And love your bargaining power Therese! Awesome.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Love the chair! And love your bargaining power Therese! Awesome.


thanks Tracy


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

That is one very pretty chair! What a great idea
Jerry and Tabitha both look very happy with it


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

so cute! I love it!!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

What a great find.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Oh goodness how cute!! Therese you spoil those babies so much, I love it!!  :laughing8:
The pic of Jerry in the chair made me think of Archie Bunker hahaha. You know how he was about "his chair". LOL


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I love it!! And what an awesome deal!


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

That is so cool. I want 2 lol


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

That is ADORABLE. I've seen some similar to yours that are made for dogs, but that's just as cute!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jerry is totally styling it up in his new chair. Love it. Now you need to get a pink mini sofa for Tabby.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

That is awesome! I actually have been checking second
hand stores and yard sales looking for one of those little
chairs for Mimi! You got a great deal and Jerry looks like
a king!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

guccigrande said:


> That is one very pretty chair! What a great idea
> Jerry and Tabitha both look very happy with it


thanks!



Adrienne said:


> so cute! I love it!!


thank you Adrienne 



quinnandleah said:


> What a great find.


It was; you just have to keep watching for that next great deal! lol!



cherper said:


> Oh goodness how cute!! Therese you spoil those babies so much, I love it!!  :laughing8:
> The pic of Jerry in the chair made me think of Archie Bunker hahaha. You know how he was about "his chair". LOL


yes, they get spoiled every chance I get! lol! 
Archie Bunker 




KittynKahlua said:


> I love it!! And what an awesome deal!


thanks 



sammyp said:


> That is so cool. I want 2 lol


me too! but, my babies are going to have to share 



KrystalLeigh said:


> That is ADORABLE. I've seen some similar to yours that are made for dogs, but that's just as cute!!


dog chairs? that would be fun!



lynx8456 said:


> Jerry is totally styling it up in his new chair. Love it. Now you need to get a pink mini sofa for Tabby.


what a great idea :love7:



Christabelle said:


> That is awesome! I actually have been checking second
> hand stores and yard sales looking for one of those little
> chairs for Mimi! You got a great deal and Jerry looks like
> a king!


a Prince maybe... He's just not serious enough to be a King! :king:


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Wonderful


----------

